# Pattern/Flush Trim Bit for Routing Rabbets?



## harpone (Feb 6, 2013)

A couple years ago I got a free resaw job on some hardwoods that were gifted to me. The result was a quantity of wood less than the 3/4" thickness I wanted. I would like to make some small boxes with the wood which is 1/4"-5/8" thick. Can I make satisfactory rabbet joints using a 1/2" trim bit in my Bosch Colt or would I be better off buying a rabbeting bit?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

buy the rabbeting w/ a bearing set or use your table saw...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Dave a flush trim bit won't work. A pattern bit or a bearing guided mortising bit would but a rabbeting set would work better (easier). As Stick suggested I do most of my rabetting on my TS because it is so much faster.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

A flush trim bit will work but it's conditional.
If the bearing is on the shank, it's essentially a straight bit
and will cut rabbets on the router table. And it can be done with a templet with a hand router. Again if the bearing is on the shank, not on the end of the tool.
The radial design of a rabbet bit can't be beat for stiffness and cut-efficiency. A straight bit will struggle, especially one with a 1/4" shank.
The bigger problem is the cutter hole in your PR-20 base plate.
Most rabbet bits won't fit through the opening. Moreover, you're stuck with 1/4" shanks, a real handicap.
Would get a small 1/2" router for those apps the Colt won't cover.


----------



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

I'd use my router table with a fence. No need to spend the money on another bit unless your looking for an excuse to.
Enjoy


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

If you're going to use a router, you need a 1/2 inch shank, not a 1/4 incher. I also like having a bit with interchangable bearings is a real bonus. I always prefer to use a router table for such cuts because it is very difficult to hold the router stable on an edge even with an edge guide. I also like using a table saw for this purpose, very fast, and you can do it with any blade that gives you a clean bottom. Even with a coarser blade, you can always smooth the bottom of the rabbet with a plane.


----------

